# This is rather cool!



## Rhythm Thief (7 Jan 2008)

I love this. Very different, I've never seen anything like it! Imagine leaving the local Lance Armstrong wannabe on his carbon thing behind at the traffic lights.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (18 Jan 2008)

I would probably have to retire with shame from this cycling malarky if that happened.


----------



## bonj2 (18 Jan 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> *I love this.* Very different, I've never seen anything like it! Imagine leaving the local Lance Armstrong wannabe on his carbon thing behind at the traffic lights.



i, erm..._don't_.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (18 Jan 2008)

You're not really a fan of fixies are you Bonj?


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jan 2008)

I'm sorry but I have to agree with Bonj.
Doesn't do a lot for me, that one.
However, I have a Raleigh Dynatech titanium frame with horizontal dropouts hanging up in the garage, and some spare wheels, bars, brakes etc. I sense a new build in the offing...


----------



## Rhythm Thief (22 Jan 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> However, I have a Raleigh Dynatech titanium frame with horizontal dropouts hanging up in the garage, and some spare wheels, bars, brakes etc. I sense a new build in the offing...



That's my whole point. You see loads of very nice, very flash fixies which look fast. This is neither nice nor flash, and it doesn't look at all fast, but I bet it is. _That's_ what's good about it. Although I sense I'm in a minority here.


----------



## Amanda P (22 Jan 2008)

That's so ugly, it has to be cool.


----------



## jashburnham (25 Jan 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> That's my whole point. You see loads of very nice, very flash fixies which look fast. This is neither nice nor flash, and it doesn't look at all fast, but I bet it is. _That's_ what's good about it. Although I sense I'm in a minority here.



I would have thought it's speed would be down to the rider...


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (19 Feb 2008)

Thats a shed, plain and simple - though obviously a much loved shed!

I wouldn't fancy that old steel frame flexing away like a loose guitar string underneath me though, especially under power!! Step through frames are notoriously flexible.

Still, I've seen worse. Any bike that you can tell is loved is better than one thats neglected.


----------



## ed_o_brain (2 Apr 2008)

I'd ride it!


----------



## mickle (2 Apr 2008)

ed_o_brain said:


> I'd ride it!


Yup, me too.


----------



## GrahamG (11 Apr 2008)

That needs riding in London, unfortunately the kind of fixie posers it'd be funny pulling up next to at the lights, probably don't stop at lights


----------

